# Emerson Point Boat Launch



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

Are you allowed to launch a skiff at Emerson Point? on the FWC boat ramp finder it says non-motorized only...

I dont need much to launch my 16' whipray but want to make sure im alowed to launch and park there.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

There are a couple places you can launch canoes and kayaks at Emerson other than the point. If you are thinking about launching at the point it is mostly sugar sand. I don't know where you would park the trailer afterwards. If your looking for an alternative I would launch at the old crab trap. It is much harder packed sand there and you can park next to the main road with more traffic.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't think I have seen any signs saying that you can't do it either.


----------



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

I was able to reach someone with the park service and they said no so i just put in at the palmetto ramp.


----------

